# Brittanie's Tarantulas!



## Grin (Dec 8, 2011)

The other day i received 10 new T's, so i thought i should finally make a picture thread.

New Additions:
(2) Pterinochilus murinus .5-75" & 1.5-2"
(2) Heteroscodra maculata .5-.75"
(2) Poecilotheria regalis 1.5"
(1) Poecilotheria ornata 1.5"
(1) lasiodora parahybana .5-.75"
(2) Brachypelma vagan .5"

The only one's that gave me a hard time unpacking them was the P. Murinus. 
Poecilotheria's were pretty calm, but a bit skittish and i believe one of my P. regalis is showing signs of DKS.
I'll be keeping a close eye on it for now.

P. regalis #1


P. regalis #2


P. ornata


OBT #1 1.5-2"


OBT #2 .5-75"


----------



## Grin (Dec 8, 2011)

H. mac #1


H. mac #2 IT like to hide :3


LP & both B. vagans


----------



## Leviticus (Dec 9, 2011)

Nice taste


----------



## Grin (Dec 28, 2011)

Over the past week i had a couple molt.
Larger OBT


Smaller OBT


P. regalis 


P. ornata





Still waiting on the other P. regalis to molt, he/she is holding out.
Along with both H.mac's been refusing food.


----------



## jbm150 (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow, that is one vividly orange bitey thing!


----------



## Ludedor24 (Dec 28, 2011)

nice obt's


----------



## Grin (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks guys!
he/she (Cheddar) molted out to 2" i think, and loves to try an escape -__-




One of the H.macs just molted, already getting spots.


----------



## fatich (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice small enclosures and spiders.


----------



## Grin (Jan 11, 2012)

H. mac #1


P. ornata




B. vagans #1


B.vagans #2


----------



## Grin (Jan 11, 2012)

Mature Female A. Avic
She has a huge attitude worse then my OBT...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grin (Jan 19, 2012)

Newest additions 


Hapolopus sp. Pumpkin Patch



Maraca cabocla



Psalmopoeus sp. irminia or cambridgei



G. porteri



GBB




I'll post more pictures later of the others.


----------



## grayzone (Jan 20, 2012)

wow brittanie nice new ts.   btw.. i think that's a P. irminia..... i BELIEVE cambridgei slings have a GREEN carapace.. cant remember off the top of my head.


----------



## Grin (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks, your's are looking pretty nice over here too 
Anyways i'm in no hurry to figure out what it is. I love a good surprise.


----------



## Shrike (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow, that P. murinus looks great!  I know their dirt cheap, but they've still got to be one of the most stunning species out there.


----------



## Grin (Jan 21, 2012)

Shrike said:


> Wow, that P. murinus looks great!  I know their dirt cheap, but they've still got to be one of the most stunning species out there.


Yeah they are a must have in a collection. They remind me of cheetos or a piece of cheddar cheese. Not to mention the attitude on these guys is amazing.


----------



## matt82 (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice variety of Ts there Brittanie, really liking the OBTs, but great selection overall :clap:


----------



## VickyChaiTea (Jan 21, 2012)

Aw so teensy! Very cute.


----------



## advan (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice collection! and good work on the Poecis! Gotta love 'em


----------



## Grin (Jan 25, 2012)

T. plumipes





P. regalis siblings



Pre-molt



Big Mama


----------



## kmadden019 (Jan 26, 2012)

i have two obt's one is very dosile the other one i cant even open the lid or it runns around the enclosure. They have plenty of substrate and lots of burrows just shows they each have there own personality. The 1 inch escaped to weeks ago during feeding just got it back yesterday while i was feeding again, ran right up to the bag of crickets out of nowhere


----------



## Dr Acula (Jan 27, 2012)

In that picture of the Psalmopeous, definitely a P irminia. P cambridgei has, like stated before, more of a green carapace and also, their chevron marks at that size are more pinkish than yellow.

All the photos are great, especially the one of the P ornata


----------



## Grin (Jan 31, 2012)

Dr Acula said:


> In that picture of the Psalmopeous, definitely a P irminia. P cambridgei has, like stated before, more of a green carapace and also, their chevron marks at that size are more pinkish than yellow.
> 
> All the photos are great, especially the one of the P ornata


Alright  We will see soon enough. I was hoping for cambridgei, but i'm not picky. 

Thanks, i LOVE the P.ornata's & their colors as they get older.


----------



## Grin (Jan 31, 2012)

Freshly Molted.


----------



## Grin (Feb 2, 2012)

My first T, he is well missed <3


----------



## Dr Acula (Feb 2, 2012)

Grin said:


> Alright  We will see soon enough. I was hoping for cambridgei, but i'm not picky.
> 
> Thanks, i LOVE the P.ornata's & their colors as they get older.


True, their adult colors are stunning  although, all poecis tend to have those stunning pattern hehe especially P metallicas <3


----------



## Grin (Feb 6, 2012)

Woke up this morning to find this girl molted.
Confirmed female

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## matt82 (Feb 6, 2012)

Wow, really nice post molt shots, love that first one there!  Good clear shots of the exo too!

What size is the molted exo here, apx?  I'm hoping for the same outcome after my GBB's next molt.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Grin (Feb 6, 2012)

matt82 said:


> Wow, really nice post molt shots, love that first one there!  Good clear shots of the exo too!
> 
> What size is the molted exo here, apx?  I'm hoping for the same outcome after my GBB's next molt.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


She was about 2.5" and i believe now 3". 
Can't find my measuring tape.

I'll definitively be breeding her in the future though.

Good luck with the GBB, mine is still a sling :/


----------



## Moonbug (Feb 6, 2012)

Wow Grin, you female is stunning!  I love her color!  Good luck to your future breeding project with her!


----------



## Grin (Feb 9, 2012)

P. ornata freshly molted.


​


----------



## matt82 (Feb 9, 2012)

That ornata is a suberb looking T, nice pics!


----------



## takelondon (Feb 12, 2012)

Awesome pics, Brittanie! Is that A. avic gravid?


----------



## Grin (Feb 12, 2012)

Its been a little over 3 months now i believe so. She has webbed up the burrow and refused food for the past month. So possibly.


----------



## Grin (Feb 19, 2012)

Freshly molted.



Got these guys in a trade.


----------



## Grin (Feb 28, 2012)

Been a bit busy lately, managed to get on tonight.
I received this beauty for valentine's day.
Ephebopus cyanognathus 2-2.5"




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grin (Mar 23, 2012)

So I purchased new editions, when I came across them I couldn't pass them up. 
Very rarely do I see these guys & have been looking for awhile.

Suspected male C. marshalli 



Suspected female C. marshalli







Oh and this little one molted awhile ago.
​


----------



## Grin (May 2, 2012)

LP





GBB



OBT rehousing



freshly molted
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grin (May 2, 2012)

Here is a rescue i came across on craigslist, i could'nt pass her up once i caught a glimpse of her enclosure and how poorly she was taken care of.
The enclosure smelled horrible, dead crickets everywhere, stuff growing in the water dish, overfed, and hardly any substrate.
Paid $10 to take her but it was well worth getting her out of there. Brought her home to my mother and she fell in love, made it her own.


BEFORE







AFTER
​


----------



## Storm76 (May 2, 2012)

That OBT Rehousing pic is just priceless


----------



## Grin (May 2, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> That OBT Rehousing pic is just priceless


Was not easy trying to get it out of the vial...


----------



## grayzone (May 2, 2012)

love how the obts get so mad they flop onto their backs... looks female tho (to me at least)  nice marshalli too... is that overfed or gravid lol?


----------



## Grin (May 3, 2012)

grayzone said:


> love how the obts get so mad they flop onto their backs... looks female tho (to me at least)  nice marshalli too... is that overfed or gravid lol?


Well when i got her from the guy he said he has had "him" but was actually a her for almost a year. Never molted in his care either.


----------



## grayzone (May 3, 2012)

that rosie is a HIM?? im confused lol.. idk if i confused YOU or?? the gravid comment was about the rosie.. looks like my fingers typed faster than my brain works


----------



## Grin (May 3, 2012)

grayzone said:


> that rosie is a HIM?? im confused lol.. idk if i confused YOU or?? the gravid comment was about the rosie.. looks like my fingers typed faster than my brain works


Yes i'm talking about the G. rosea as well.
What i said was the guy who i got it from said it was a "male named Fred", but when i actually took a look at it, it was clearly female. She is huge with an attitude.


----------



## grayzone (May 3, 2012)

aah.. got ya.. the abdomen is outta control. ive paired my female 4 times and in the last month shes grown some real girth. good sign lol.. even possibly gravid, she doesnt look THAT huge (yet:wink   ill be watchin to see if that is the case with yours.. if the guy didnt even know the sex, he likely bought it from a LPS or something so it COULD be a possibility.. some rosies take a year or so to even drop based off all ive read lately

---------- Post added 05-02-2012 at 11:19 PM ----------

i cant get over the size of that thing lol.. youre a good keeper.. im sure shes happy now and gettin the proper care


----------



## Grin (May 3, 2012)

grayzone said:


> aah.. got ya.. the abdomen is outta control. ive paired my female 4 times and in the last month shes grown some real girth. good sign lol.. even possibly gravid, she doesnt look THAT huge (yet:wink   ill be watchin to see if that is the case with yours.. if the guy didnt even know the sex, he likely bought it from a LPS or something so it COULD be a possibility.. some rosies take a year or so to even drop based off all ive read lately
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-02-2012 at 11:19 PM ----------
> 
> i cant get over the size of that thing lol.. youre a good keeper.. im sure shes happy now and gettin the proper care



Yeah he got her from Petco he said.
Made sure to ask all the questions i'd need answers for later on.
She could be, but then again she did have a crap ton of dead crickets in her enclosure.
Either way it's fine, she's my mothers now. Which my mother is about to move in 6 days and wants to take her with all the way to D.C. I'm kind of "iffy" about it though since the T hasn't been eating and if she could be possibly due for a molt soon i'd rather her not be put through stress. 3-4 day trip to St.Louis, MO then at a house with a bunch of people for a couple days then off on the road again for 12 hrs or so. Don't need that abdomen rupturing either.

Might keep her until i know whats going on exactly, then send her off after a molt. My mother might throw a "BF", but she's going to have to deal with it.


----------



## grayzone (May 3, 2012)

smart move askin a ton of questions.. i always do the same.
a crap ton of crix doesnt mean anything necessairily either.. when i rescued my rosie over the summer it had recently molted, but there was a ton of dead bugs in with it too.. then it ate A LOT for about a month. she didnt eat for me since like the end of september/ october until about a week or two ago and she ate 1 large cricket. IDK whats up with THAT lol.. your rosies APPEARS to have a bald spot that looks quite pink still from that pic too. maybe if she IS in premolt it wont happen for a while.. i could be wrong tho and it could just be reflection. 
also, let your mom throw a fit... you know more about ts im assuming so YOU know whats best.. that is a LONG trip by car. way safer to wait and be forwarded IMO.


----------



## Grin (May 3, 2012)

grayzone said:


> smart move askin a ton of questions.. i always do the same.
> a crap ton of crix doesnt mean anything necessairily either.. when i rescued my rosie over the summer it had recently molted, but there was a ton of dead bugs in with it too.. then it ate A LOT for about a month. she didnt eat for me since like the end of september/ october until about a week or two ago and she ate 1 large cricket. IDK whats up with THAT lol.. your rosies APPEARS to have a bald spot that looks quite pink still from that pic too. maybe if she IS in premolt it wont happen for a while.. i could be wrong tho and it could just be reflection.
> also, let your mom throw a fit... you know more about ts im assuming so YOU know whats best.. that is a LONG trip by car. way safer to wait and be forwarded IMO.



She does have that pinkish brown "skin?".
I haven't notice a change in it either, just assuming she might be preparing for it since they like to take their sweet old time when it comes to everything.
She always manages to find things to "BF" about, would'nt surprise if she does when i tell her i'm keeping her T for now. At least she's taking the immature male A. genic with her since he molted 2 weeks ago. I'll be packing him up nice and safely.

Here's a picture of just the G. rosea
http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos...7034_100001069390345_1045991_1577836552_n.jpg


----------



## Jared781 (May 4, 2012)

Grin said:


> Been a bit busy lately, managed to get on tonight.
> I received this beauty for valentine's day.
> Ephebopus cyanognathus 2-2.5"
> View attachment 99838
> ...


----------



## Anonymity82 (May 4, 2012)

Great looking ts and great job taking the pictures!!


----------



## hnyhny (May 5, 2012)

ich Liebling


----------



## Grin (May 5, 2012)

> ..... gorgeous BFang! never seen that many colors on a T lol



Thankss, she has an attitude to match those colors.






njnolan1 said:


> Great looking ts and great job taking the pictures!!


Thank you , Just wait when i get my hands on a D7000


----------



## Grin (May 7, 2012)

A few new photo's 



DSCN3021 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr



DSCN3020 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr



DSCN3010 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr



DSCN2872 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr



DSCN2853 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr



DSCN2809 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr



DSCN2813 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grin (May 15, 2012)

DSCN3091 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


DSCN3079 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


DSCN3067 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


DSCN3077 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr​


----------



## grayzone (May 15, 2012)

nice shots brittanie.. is that a rufi?


----------



## Grin (May 15, 2012)

grayzone said:


> nice shots brittanie.. is that a rufi?


Thanks, Nope just the other P. regalis.
Still debating on what i want to get next month, as well as going to the expo to see if anything is there.


----------



## grayzone (May 16, 2012)

the one with all the red is a regalis? i never seen a red one before.... unless you think i was talking about a diff t?


----------



## curtisgiganteus (May 16, 2012)

what is the green looking terestrial??


----------



## Grin (May 19, 2012)

curtisgiganteus said:


> what is the green looking terestrial??


 The first picture? DSCN3091?

---------- Post added 05-18-2012 at 11:40 PM ----------




grayzone said:


> the one with all the red is a regalis? i never seen a red one before.... unless you think i was talking about a diff t?


Pinkish/reddish hairs? P. ornata 
I think i should start labeling the pictures again


----------



## grayzone (May 20, 2012)

aah.. gotcha.. cant wait for mine to look like that.


----------



## MaRbLe (May 20, 2012)

Nice pics and collection.  
Always good to see more people on here from Washington=)


----------



## Grin (May 24, 2012)

MaRbLe said:


> Nice pics and collection.
> Always good to see more people on here from Washington=)


Thanks, and indeed it is 

---------- Post added 05-24-2012 at 02:43 PM ----------

GBB

DSCN3114 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr

P.ornata

DSCN3134 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr

G. rosea, in need of a molt.

DSCN3200 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


DSCN3207 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr

Juvenile female C. marshalli

DSCN3208 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


DSCN3218 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


DSCN3219 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


DSCN3222 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


DSCN3228 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


DSCN3231 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


Juvenile male C. marshalli

DSCN3237 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


DSCN3239 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


DSCN3247 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr​


----------



## Grin (Jun 12, 2012)

T. plumipes Female by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


T. plumipes Female by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


P. ornata Male by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


DSCN3393 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


B. bohmei Female by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


B. bohmei Female by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


DSCN3489 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


P. murinus Sling by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


DSCN3487 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


C. marshalli Female by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr​


----------



## Grin (Jun 26, 2012)

Some of the new additions I received today.

I. mira

I. mira by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr

C. schioedtei
Might order more of these.

C. schioedtei by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr

C. schioedtei by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr

P. nigricolor

P. nigricolor by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr

Freebie LP

L. parahybana by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr
​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## grayzone (Jun 26, 2012)

VERY beautiful plumipes you got there.. im so jealous:biggrin:

Congrats again on your new additions. that Pampho, Cyrio, and Idolethe are amazing:drool::worship:  
You got GREAT taste in ts


----------



## paassatt (Jun 26, 2012)

Beautiful pics of a beautiful collection! I, too recently got a C. schioedtei about a month ago, and it looks exactly like yours. Can't wait till it grows up and gets those adult colors.


----------



## Grin (Jun 27, 2012)

grayzone said:


> VERY beautiful plumipes you got there.. im so jealous:biggrin:
> 
> Congrats again on your new additions. that Pampho, Cyrio, and Idolethe are amazing:drool::worship:
> You got GREAT taste in ts


She's in good hands & not going anyway. Still trying to find her a boy, but it's not so easy. My younger plumipes molted and is looking girly :/
I always seem to get females... and when i actually want one to be female it turns out to be boy. Never fails...

Thanks, and i'm not the only one 

---------- Post added 06-26-2012 at 09:40 PM ----------




paassatt said:


> Beautiful pics of a beautiful collection! I, too recently got a C. schioedtei about a month ago, and it looks exactly like yours. Can't wait till it grows up and gets those adult colors.


Thanks 
They're indeed gorgeous when adults.
This is one i'm really looking forward to seeing grow.
Right now i'm debating on ordering 2 more soon since the one I have looks like it could turn out male.


----------



## paassatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Grin said:


> Right now i'm debating on ordering 2 more soon since the one I have looks like it could turn out male.


What makes you think the one you have now could be a male?


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 28, 2012)

Nice pictures in this thread, keep 'em coming!


----------



## Grin (Jun 29, 2012)

paassatt said:


> What makes you think the one you have now could be a male?


Just a guess at the ventral, although i could be wrong.
I'll have to post up ventral pictures.

---------- Post added 06-29-2012 at 01:19 PM ----------




Storm76 said:


> Nice pictures in this thread, keep 'em coming!


Thanks, usually I post after molts.

---------- Post added 06-29-2012 at 01:42 PM ----------


P. regalis M by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


DSCN3618 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


DSCN3622 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


DSCN3632 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


DSCN3638 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


DSCN3646 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


DSCN3647 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


DSCN3649 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


DSCN3654 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


DSCN3662 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dr Acula (Jun 30, 2012)

The P. ornata / C. marshalli are stunning, great coloring on all these photos!


----------



## grayzone (Jun 30, 2012)

Grin said:


> DSCN3654 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


 WOW.. all i gotta say. You really know how to capture these good looking animals with WHATEVER type of camera you got. This is some of the brightest reds ive ever seen in photos


----------



## Grin (Jun 30, 2012)

grayzone said:


> WOW.. all i gotta say. You really know how to capture these good looking animals with WHATEVER type of camera you got. This is some of the brightest reds ive ever seen in photos


She is freshly molted in the picture so her colors are going to be bright.
Nikon Coolpix S80
Slightly older carry around camera, I need to get a new one. But Nikon cameras are the way to go, they take amazing pictures. 
I'll have to wait for a nice sunny day and take some pictures using natural lighting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 7, 2012)

I just checked through your picture thread again and agree to Steven: Pretty sure that's a P. irminia you have there


----------



## Grin (Jul 7, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> I just checked through your picture thread again and agree to Steven: Pretty sure that's a P. irminia you have there


Indeed, thanks. it has since then molted and is about to molt again here soon.


----------



## Grin (Jul 27, 2012)

Thought i'd post some new molts & updates over the past 2 weeks.

My C. marshalli matured out on me, although he's very stunning.

DSCN3939 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


DSCN3923 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


P. irminia

DSCN3875 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr

GBB

DSCN3857 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr

B. vagans

DSCN3834 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


DSCN3828 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr

N. chromatus

DSCN3825 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr

B. boehmei

DSCN3820 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr

E. cyanognathus, Now confirmed female.

DSCN3757 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


DSCN3850 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr

Juvi T. plumipes

DSCN3748 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr

G. rosea

DSCN3763 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


DSCN3677 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr

H. sp. Columbia

DSCN3729 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr

Later on after 2 small crickets

DSCN3841 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


B. smithi

DSCN3725 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr

I. mira

DSCN3717 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr

LP

DSCN3691 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


Smaller OBT

DSCN3900 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shrike (Jul 27, 2012)

Wow, nice collection and nice pictures.  That E. cyanognathus is stunning.


----------



## Legion09 (Jul 27, 2012)

Beautiful collection!  Love them!


----------



## grayzone (Jul 29, 2012)

Grin said:


> DSCN3757 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSCN3850 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr
> ​




wow.. this photo is AWESOME. congrats on it being a female as well. You got all the luck when it comes to that:biggrin:
i HAVE to get one of these.. so much color . Im gonna name mine Crayola if i ever get it​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grin (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone!

Grayzone wait until you see her in person, the colors is amazing. She has an attitude to go with it as well.


----------



## grayzone (Aug 3, 2012)

Lookin forward to it.. :biggrin:Ill get some first hand exp. with a FEW diff ts ive never owned. I can live vicariously through your collection, then decide which ones id like to add to my own.

So far, i have a couple nice additions lined up.. just a matter of getting paid to snag them. a few subfusca LL and a nice new Lampy (niggerrimum) would make my collection less stagnant


----------



## Grin (Sep 19, 2012)

My early birthday gifts.

Used my phone camera since i left my back at my house in Washington.
Currently away working in Virginia.

1.5"-2" Thrigmopoeus truculentus

2012-09-19_12-38-14_469 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


2012-09-19_12-38-01_107 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


3" Lampropelma nigerrimum


2012-09-19_12-51-33_621 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


2012-09-19_12-28-29_742 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


2012-09-19_12-25-24_85 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grin (Dec 3, 2012)

Ephebopus cyanognathus by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


DSCN4111 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


Ephebopus cyanognathus by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


Cyclosternum fasciatum by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


Cyriopagopus schioedtei by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


Cyriopagopus schioedtei by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


Hapolopus sp. Pumpkin Patch by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


Pamphobeteus nigricolor by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


Brachypelma vagans by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


Thrigmopoeus truculentus by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


Brachypelma boehmei by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


Brachypelma boehmei by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


Idiothele mira by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


Chilobrachys dyscolus by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


Nhandu chromatus by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


DSCN4200 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


Pterinochilus murinus by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## paassatt (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice update! How big is your _Idiothele mira_?


----------



## Grin (Dec 3, 2012)

paassatt said:


> Nice update! How big is your _Idiothele mira_?


Thanks, it's been awhile.
It's now 1.5" and in premolt. I boosted the humidity a bit, so we should see what happens soon.


----------



## paassatt (Dec 3, 2012)

Grin said:


> Thanks, it's been awhile.
> It's now 1.5" and in premolt. I boosted the humidity a bit, so we should see what happens soon.


Oh, okay. Your picture was pretty deceiving, because it looks bigger than that. Mine is about the same size, but I never see it, aside from its legs sticking out from underneath its trap door, or the quick flash of it coming out of its burrow to snatch a cricket. The past couple weeks though I haven't seen any legs sticking out underneath the trap door's lid at night like I usually do, so I can only assume it's in premolt too.


----------



## Grin (Dec 3, 2012)

paassatt said:


> Oh, okay. Your picture was pretty deceiving, because it looks bigger than that. Mine is about the same size, but I never see it, aside from its legs sticking out from underneath its trap door, or the quick flash of it coming out of its burrow to snatch a cricket. The past couple weeks though I haven't seen any legs sticking out underneath the trap door's lid at night like I usually do, so I can only assume it's in premolt too.


It does look bigger.
Mines in a large vial and once it molts i know i'm going to have to rehouse it.
She has a nice burrow going on along the side and can see in it pretty clear.
I'm debating on getting another still.


----------



## Storm76 (Dec 4, 2012)

Aww...poor Ephebopus got a shower...


----------



## Grin (Dec 4, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Aww...poor Ephebopus got a shower...


Had to flood her out of her old enclosure to rehouse her.
I'm sure she didn't mind since the person who cared for them while i was away for 3 months forgot to give a bit of water.
Everything was bone dry.


----------



## grayzone (Dec 5, 2012)

been wondering when youd update this thread:biggrin:
very cool stuff.. keep it coming


----------



## Ambly (Dec 5, 2012)

Wow... you capture some pretty great colors in your T's.  Couple in the above I'm going to have to pick up soon...


----------



## Storm76 (Dec 5, 2012)

Grin said:


> Had to flood her out of her old enclosure to rehouse her.
> I'm sure she didn't mind since the person who cared for them while i was away for 3 months forgot to give a bit of water.
> Everything was bone dry.


Ouch, yeah. Hope that beauty is doing well still


----------



## grayzone (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey, have you sexed your schioedtei yet? Im assuming female? I read males "green out" very early on?


----------



## Grin (Dec 7, 2012)

Ambly said:


> Wow... you capture some pretty great colors in your T's.  Couple in the above I'm going to have to pick up soon...


Thanks, it's all in the Nikon!

All are well worth keeping.

---------- Post added 12-07-2012 at 11:43 AM ----------




Storm76 said:


> Ouch, yeah. Hope that beauty is doing well still


She seems to be doing better with more room and substrate, already has a burrow built.
Gave her a roach last night, she just hangs out of her burrow with it in her fangs.

---------- Post added 12-07-2012 at 11:45 AM ----------




grayzone said:


> Hey, have you sexed your schioedtei yet? Im assuming female? I read males "green out" very early on?


No, i never got to see the last molt since i was away.
It does look female to me, and shes in premolt right now so we should see soon.

How's that LP?

---------- Post added 12-07-2012 at 02:05 PM ----------


Pamphobeteus nigricolor by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


Heteroscodra maculata by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


Seleocosmia effera by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grin (Dec 18, 2012)

Molts and new additions.


Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


Brachypelma boehmei by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


Xenesthis immanis by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


Xenesthis immanis by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


Psalmopoeus reduncus by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


Megaphobema robustum by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


Thrixopelma ockerti by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


Ceratogyrus sanderi by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


Orphnaecus sp. Blue Panay by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## paassatt (Dec 18, 2012)

Great update, as usual. How big is your _Psalmopoeus reduncus_?


----------



## Storm76 (Dec 19, 2012)

Glad to hear that T is doing better again! 

Lovely reduncus!


----------



## Grin (Dec 19, 2012)

paassatt said:


> Great update, as usual. How big is your _Psalmopoeus reduncus_?


Thanks, she's about 2.5-3".
Favorite one out of the new bunch.


----------



## macbaffo (Dec 19, 2012)

nice pics! 
Great T. ockerti!


----------



## Grin (Feb 4, 2013)

DSCN45233 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


Tapinauchenius cupreus by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


Pamphobeteus nigricolor by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


Ceratogyrus sanderi by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


Seleocosmia effera by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


Hapalopus sp. Colombia Lg by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


Pterinochilus murinus by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


Thrigmopoeus truculentus by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


Thrigmopoeus truculentus by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


Orphnaecus sp. blue panay by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


Megaphobema robustum by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


Idiothele mira by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


Nhandu chromatus by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


Cyriopagopus schioedtei by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr
​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## grayzone (Feb 5, 2013)

nice to see your cupreus is getting some size to it. :biggrin:
 you still using the same camera? Your photos get better and better with each set!


----------



## BrettG (Feb 5, 2013)

That is a fabulous reduncus picture!
It is hard to get how pretty they are in person through with a picture. 
Excellent!

-Kelly


----------



## Grin (Feb 6, 2013)

BrettG said:


> That is a fabulous reduncus picture!
> It is hard to get how pretty they are in person through with a picture.
> Excellent!
> 
> -Kelly


Thank you.
She just molted earlier today and i was able to confirm my suspicion of it being female.
I'll post up some new ones soon of her in a week.
Color should be popping then.

---------- Post added 02-05-2013 at 11:53 PM ----------




grayzone said:


> nice to see your cupreus is getting some size to it. :biggrin:
> you still using the same camera? Your photos get better and better with each set!


Not yet, with taxes i've been looking at this nice 89' E30 i've been wanting. So the camera will be put off slightly longer.
I usually take a million pictures and pick out the best ones to use.


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Feb 7, 2013)

the sanderi and the I. mira are making me want to cry.  Nice robustum.  I have one of those too.  They're incredibly beautiful aren't they?  Mine's the funniest architect ever.


----------



## Grin (Feb 9, 2013)

DSCN4884 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


DSCN4854 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


DSCN4875 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grin (Feb 19, 2013)

DSCN5098 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


I. mira by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


Thrigmopoeus truculentus by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CEC (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice collection and pictures, I enjoy your thread! I really like the reduncus photos- Thanks to Brett & Kelly I also get to enjoy keeping these underrated Psalms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grin (Mar 2, 2013)

So, i acquired a new camera today and tested things out.
I really am impressed and looking into some new lens as well.



DSC_0051 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


DSC_0048 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


DSC_0066 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


DSC_0017 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


DSC_0009 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr


DSC_0001 by PorcelainGrin, on Flickr​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grin (Jul 25, 2013)

Been gone taking a break for awhile to deal with real life issues.
But new photos will be up next week of what left of my collection.
Due to someones stupidity of putting my entire collection in the back of a moving truck, a lot of my little ones were lost to the heat.
But this will not stop me from purchasing more in the future.
If you're located in Michigan and looking to sell, inbox me. I'll be moving there next week.

Thanks, Britt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grin (Aug 8, 2013)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shrike (Aug 8, 2013)

Nice pictures!  That Hapalopus is gorgeous.  

Tangent:  Do you still have your axolotls?


----------



## Grin (Aug 8, 2013)

Shrike said:


> Nice pictures!  That Hapalopus is gorgeous.
> 
> Tangent:  Do you still have your axolotls?


Thanks, i'm waiting on one more molt from her then might find her a male.

yes i still have all of them, but back at my old place sincei just moved. shipping them right now with the weather the way it is i don't want to take any risks.


----------



## monstev20 (Mar 18, 2014)

Amazing pictures Grin!
Thanks for sharing!


----------

